# son born abroad



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Even though my gf and I aren't married can my son receive ssi here?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess the first thing you would need to do if you haven't already is get his US citizenship sorted out.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I believe that the first thing you have to do is get him an SSN through the Manila office at the Embassy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I believe that the first thing you have to do is get him an SSN through the Manila office at the Embassy.


 outreach comes here but I'll be in USA. Can she do it alone??


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I got my "Google-Fu" working this morning. 

Consular Report of Birth Abroad and Derivative Citizenship | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I got my "Google-Fu" working this morning.
> 
> Consular Report of Birth Abroad and Derivative Citizenship | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


That doesn't help a bit. I need firsthand knoweledge


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your new baby...........we are expecting in about 3 weeks. I have the same questions, so I sent an email today to the US Embassy, SS office. They should reply in 1-2 days. I suggest you do the same to get the make current and accurate info. When I get my reply, I will share it with you.

The short answer is, YES, children born abroad to American citizens are eligible for benefits.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

George6020 said:


> Congratulations on your new baby...........we are expecting in about 3 weeks. I have the same questions, so I sent an email today to the US Embassy, SS office. They should reply in 1-2 days. I suggest you do the same to get the make current and accurate info. When I get my reply, I will share it with you.
> 
> The short answer is, YES, children born abroad to American citizens are eligible for benefits.


Yes George I had rough idea of that thanks. My son is 11 months. I really need the particulars. Thank you and congrats


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> That doesn't help a bit. I need firsthand knoweledge


Only the child's biological parent or legal guardian, preferably the U.S. citizen parent, can apply for a CRBA. Either parent, including a non-U.S. citizen parent, may execute and sign this application. If it will be signed and executed by a legal guardian, a special power of attorney from the parent(s) or guardianship affidavit must be submitted. The application must be made before the child's 18th birthday and the child must make a personal appearance at the U.S. Embassy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

George6020 said:


> Only the child's biological parent or legal guardian, preferably the U.S. citizen parent, can apply for a CRBA. Either parent, including a non-U.S. citizen parent, may execute and sign this application. If it will be signed and executed by a legal guardian, a special power of attorney from the parent(s) or guardianship affidavit must be submitted. The application must be made before the child's 18th birthday and the child must make a personal appearance at the U.S. Embassy.


Thx. The outreach deals with it here in subic. Back in march I think


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If anything at least she can go and get info for you to execute when you get back?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> If anything at least she can go and get info for you to execute when you get back?


Not viable.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> outreach comes here but I'll be in USA. Can she do it alone??


I just e-mailed the embassy last week and they said that there were not any out reaches scheduled for Olongapo or Angeles, at the present time. Do you have other information?

I'm going through the CRBA process now. Almost finished gathering the documents, which are a lot. After you mail in the documents, they set up the appointment. You can get CRBA, passport and SSN on the same day, same visit to the embassy.

It is not clear to me if you have already done the CRBA and are just asking about SSI benefits. Your child has to have the CRBA and citizenship, then they are entitled to all SS benefits due. It does not matter if you are married or where you live. 

Here is a link to SS:

http://www.socialsecurity.gov/pubs/EN-05-10085.pdf

After you / the child qualify for a benefit, then you just need to set up a bank deposit that works for you.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Regarding doing it alone, if you mean CRBA then I think it is possible for your wife to do it alone, but she has to have some notarized documents from you. Read about it on the embassy web site.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I just e-mailed the embassy last week and they said that there were not any out reaches scheduled for Olongapo or Angeles, at the present time. Do you have other information?
> 
> I'm going through the CRBA process now. Almost finished gathering the documents, which are a lot. After you mail in the documents, they set up the appointment. You can get CRBA, passport and SSN on the same day, same visit to the embassy.
> 
> ...


No. We haven't done crba yet. I'm told I download those online and fill out. Send in. What docs do need? We have birth cert. Need copies of passport?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> No. We haven't done crba yet. I'm told I download those online and fill out. Send in. What docs do need? We have birth cert. Need copies of passport?


This list of requirements is long and a pain in the a**.

Download the checklist here:

First-Time Report of Birth Abroad | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

This video is funny! Makes it look so easy! Look at the little boy at the end! Very cute!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I was thinking about the SSI and doing some reading. Abby reminded me that we met a couple who have a baby the same age as our daughter, and two older kids. The father is a FilAm, retired from the US Navy, so they get his Navy pension, his SS pension, and over $700 per month for each kid from SSI. That is a nice income. And I think they probably get a Philippines benefit as well.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I was thinking about the SSI and doing some reading. Abby reminded me that we met a couple who have a baby the same age as our daughter, and two older kids. The father is a FilAm, retired from the US Navy, so they get his Navy pension, his SS pension, and over $700 per month for each kid from SSI. That is a nice income. And I think they probably get a Philippines benefit as well.


I've heard they get ssi. I want for my son and because I'm terminal and not yet 67 we could use it for him. Thx don and abby


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

I read the previous comments, this is something I have to do for my son. I will go to the consulate in Cebu as you get a lot better service with out all the hassle. I do not see anything about having to provide DNA proof but have been told that sometimes you have to. Which IMHO is something that is unlawful as its not required for everybody....curious as if anybody has had to do the DNA thing?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> I read the previous comments, this is something I have to do for my son. I will go to the consulate in Cebu as you get a lot better service with out all the hassle. I do not see anything about having to provide DNA proof but have been told that sometimes you have to. Which IMHO is something that is unlawful as its not required for everybody....curious as if anybody has had to do the DNA thing?


A friend of ours went through this process maybe 3 years ago. He lives North of Manila and went through the Manila embassy to get it done. They did require DNA as well as sent two workers to visit his home. Same day as the home visit, they also sent two others that walked around visiting with his neighbors in Tagalog for information on how long he lived there as well as their knowledge of the new baby. All went well but they left no stone unturned.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> A friend of ours went through this process maybe 3 years ago. He lives North of Manila and went through the Manila embassy to get it done. They did require DNA as well as sent two workers to visit his home. Same day as the home visit, they also sent two others that walked around visiting with his neighbors in Tagalog for information on how long he lived there as well as their knowledge of the new baby. All went well but they left no stone unturned.


That's kool


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> That's kool


Quite probably my son will never know his dad but maybe he will receive benefits of my yrs as an american


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> I read the previous comments, this is something I have to do for my son. I will go to the consulate in Cebu as you get a lot better service with out all the hassle. I do not see anything about having to provide DNA proof but have been told that sometimes you have to. Which IMHO is something that is unlawful as its not required for everybody....curious as if anybody has had to do the DNA thing?


Its up to the judgement of the American embassy official who does the interview. If youre not married to the mom, chances are they will require it. At least thats how it was when I did the CRBA for my kids.

For my oldest, they did require a DNA test, but my youngest they didnt require it. I wasnt married to their mom until later but we had been living outside the Philippines when the youngest was conceived and he decided we didnt need to do it in that circumstance. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would think the most likely scenarios to cause a DNA test is if the mother attends the embassy alone and the child is not obviously mestizo or again if a couple attend and it's not obvious that the child shares the fathers heritage.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

You are correct Gary that DNA is not always required as you noted. I've a friend whom soon as the Consular O. saw the child, it was Obvious he was/is the dad, as the little girl has more of his facial features than mom, which seems a rarity in the Amer-Asian kids, but worth noting. Guess it depends if Lefties is coming back.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> I've heard they get ssi. I want for my son and because I'm terminal and not yet 67 we could use it for him. Thx don and abby


Lefties, your reply here really hit home and I'm sorry to hear that news. Couple questions come to mind: Are you coming back to PI? What amount of time are you talking about for You to be able to participate in the process of getting your child his US citizenship by birth? As for the SSI, given what you are describing, your Son would be entitled to lot more than the $700 per child noted earlier in thread, which is a Living benefit if you are retirement age eligible. If you have not done so, go on line to the Soc Security Administration web site and create an on line account with them. It's short and Very easy to do. Then you can go in and see what the current Survivor Benefit is for your son. If you still get paper copies every year of your SS statement, it is also listed on there. Also, you are entitled to collect SS benefits starting at 62, although you still look way younger than that. *** As an example of survivor benefits, for me, my son would get $1,966 per month, regardless of age. Also, his Mother taking care of him is entitled to Another $1,966 per month. Question you'll need get answered is whether she can get that if not a U.S. Citizen....Or does she hold a Green Card?*** These are questions to get answered, or might be able get answered on line; however, I would suggest since you are back in CONUS (?), that you go to the nearest SSA office and see what paperwork you can initiate while here (It sounded like you were already back, or coming back, I assume for medical).


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Lefties, your reply here really hit home and I'm sorry to hear that news. Couple questions come to mind: Are you coming back to PI? What amount of time are you talking about for You to be able to participate in the process of getting your child his US citizenship by birth? As for the SSI, given what you are describing, your Son would be entitled to lot more than the $700 per child noted earlier in thread, which is a Living benefit if you are retirement age eligible. If you have not done so, go on line to the Soc Security Administration web site and create an on line account with them. It's short and Very easy to do. Then you can go in and see what the current Survivor Benefit is for your son. If you still get paper copies every year of your SS statement, it is also listed on there. Also, you are entitled to collect SS benefits starting at 62, although you still look way younger than that. *** As an example of survivor benefits, for me, my son would get $1,966 per month, regardless of age. Also, his Mother taking care of him is entitled to Another $1,966 per month. Question you'll need get answered is whether she can get that if not a U.S. Citizen....Or does she hold a Green Card?*** These are questions to get answered, or might be able get answered on line; however, I would suggest since you are back in CONUS (?), that you go to the nearest SSA office and see what paperwork you can initiate while here (It sounded like you were already back, or coming back, I assume for medical).


I'm still in Phil's. Been here a lo g time. I'm 56...no longer employable bcoZ leukemia. Employers insurance won't allow. Hit with cll in 2009. Still alive but occasional infectiona. Wife gf never out of phils.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> I'm still in Phil's. Been here a lo g time. I'm 56...no longer employable bcoZ leukemia. Employers insurance won't allow. Hit with cll in 2009. Still alive but occasional infectiona. Wife gf never out of phils.


OK got it. Sounds like then what was laid out earlier to get son registered at embassy as noted ..easier with you there. The survivor benefits I mentioned do kick in regardless of your age. Wish you luck on that.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I went through this a while back so my info is a little date. 

First I got my son a birth certificate (Certificate of Foreign Birth) from the US Embassy and a US passport. They did an outreach in my area and all and all it was pretty easy. I took my son to the outreach with my girl friend. We filled out the forms, got passport photos of my son, and had an interview. They required me send series of pictures showing my relationship with the mother and a time line. I put that together and sent it to the Embassy and they sent back the birth certificate and a passport. 

Based on my experience I think you have to be there, she won't be able to go through this by herself.

About a year later I applied for SS for myself, I became eligible, and my son. This was a little tougher. I applied and eventually they sent an SS agent to the house. He talked with me, my son's mother, the neighbors, and some friends to verify that the boy was mine. He checked out the house, looked at pictures, and did, I thought, a surprisingly thorough investigation. 

I thought having the birth certificate and the passport would be enough but they have their own process. Eventually they approved the SS application and we are now both receiving benefits. 

I have heard that they may require a DNA test and this can only be done at one lab in Manila, but I didn't have to do that.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JakeSaPI said:


> I went through this a while back so my info is a little date.
> 
> First I got my son a birth certificate (Certificate of Foreign Birth) from the US Embassy and a US passport. They did an outreach in my area and all and all it was pretty easy. I took my son to the outreach with my girl friend. We filled out the forms, got passport photos of my son, and had an interview. They required me send series of pictures showing my relationship with the mother and a time line. I put that together and sent it to the Embassy and they sent back the birth certificate and a passport.
> 
> ...


How long ago?


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Lefties. My wife and I took our daughter there last year, to get her CRBA. They did urge me to go because some papers were signed in front of them. We had all the papers they ask for at the interview. The told us all was in order except they needed Photos of us and records of our relationship before the baby was born. Also prenatal records. They do give you a DNA option paper. Didn't opt for that. I didn't get everything finished until after the 3 month deadline. So now I am going to resubmit everything this month. Hopefully this time around thing will go ok. So the more documents you have the better the chances are.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

shaneb3 said:


> Hi Lefties. My wife and I took our daughter there last year, to get her CRBA. They did urge me to go because some papers were signed in front of them. We had all the papers they ask for at the interview. The told us all was in order except they needed Photos of us and records of our relationship before the baby was born. Also prenatal records. They do give you a DNA option paper. Didn't opt for that. I didn't get everything finished until after the 3 month deadline. So now I am going to resubmit everything this month. Hopefully this time around thing will go ok. So the more documents you have the better the chances are.


THx. Good info


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

rickym042 said:


> You need to marry with your girlfriend to get proper Visa, I am a Teacher at <Snip>, Last summer I have seen the same case and They are happily living in USA Hope this will help


For what?


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I was working through all this stuff in 2013.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have an up-to-date CRBA experience I will share. This is a Subic outreach experience so your mileage may vary elsewhere. Abby and I are not married yet but plan to marry in the coming year.

I was prepared to go to Manila to do the CRBA but luckily Jon here on the forum let me know that they scheduled an outreach for Subic on March 13th. The problem with the outreachs is that they do not publish a schedule. I had e-mailed them a few weeks before and they had said that none were scheduled at the time. At the outreach, the woman in charge said they have them every 3 months. The event coordinator at Mansion Garden hotel told me they always have them there, except last Xmas the hotel was fully booked so they had it at another Subic hotel.

Mansion Garden has a new wing with two big conference / ballrooms and they held the outreach in one of them. The scheduled start time was 0800 and when we arrived around 0700, they already had all the signup sheets out. We were #8 on the CRBA list. The Mansion Garden event coordinator told me that people show up as early as 0500-0600, but I really did not see a need for that unless you really need to get out quickly. When you arrive, sign up on each sheet for each service you need. I also submitted my passport renewal. They have veterans services and SS people there too. There were a lot of people! They had seats for at least 200 and I would estimate they processed 300-500 services that day. The woman in charge it was bigger in Angeles the previous day.

I over prepared for the CRBA. Better safe than sorry. I had a large accordion folder full of the documents requested on the CRBA checklist (link in previous post). Many of the participants had large folders for whatever service they were looking for.

=======
So the CRBA process was as follows:

1. Signup when you arrive on the CRBA signup sheet. If you are doing a CRBA and passport for the child, you only need to sign up on the CRBA list.
2. Wait to be called. We were #8 and I think we saw the first person about 0930.
3. The first person is more of a screener. She checked all the paperwork and put "sign here" post-its on many pages. She asked some questions but not many. She threw out a lot of stuff I had and was obviously looking for key items. I think she would have the authority to reject you if you did not have enough paperwork to get the process started.

(Note: On the embassy website it says if you don't have everything you can still get started, and if they request additional items, you have 90 days to comply)

4. After the screener, you then do the interview with what I think is the "consular officer". We had to wait a while until he was finished with a couple of other CRBA applicants. I noted that before he saw us he skimmed through all of our documents. He was a nice guy and very professional. He asked us questions about our relationship and most of them where related to what we put in the documents. The interview was about 10 minutes maximum. He thanked us and said the CRBA and passport would be coming in 4-6 weeks.

5. The last step is to take your packet over to the Air 21 desk. It costs 200 pesos for them to mail it to the Embassy.
========

We breezed through the CRBA, probably because my daughter looks a lot like me and Abby has a U.S. visa and has been with me in the U.S. In our relationship history I wrote a summary and included pictures of us in various places over the last 3.5 years.

I thought I could apply for my daughter's social security number the same day but that is not the case. You have to wait for the passport before applying for the SSN, so I will do that in 3 months at the next outreach.

All in all I was happy with the experience. The embassy did a good job with the large group and it was wonderful that they come to you. I will try to utilize the outreachs for all of my embassy needs.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> The problem with the outreachs is that they do not publish a schedule. I had e-mailed them a few weeks before and they had said that none were scheduled at the time.


Don, Glad all went smoothly for you all. The outreach program really works and is a big help.

Those outreach events ARE published in advance. But, like all government agencies they (the employees) don't always have the info, especially if they are new.
From time to time, check THIS PAGE at the US embassy site. There, you will find the outreach programs for different locations posted in advance.



Jet Lag


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jet Lag, yes I was checking there. To be more specific, what I meant was that it would be nice if they published the schedule farther in advance, like 3-6 months. In this case, they made it public just 3 weeks before.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Jet Lag, yes I was checking there. To be more specific, what I meant was that it would be nice if they published the schedule farther in advance, like 3-6 months. In this case, they made it public just 3 weeks before.


Ah yea, would be better with more advance notice for sure. I'm just glad they have the service and it's a darned good excuse to enjoy a meal at the VFW..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Ah yea, would be better with more advance notice for sure. I'm just glad they have the service and it's a darned good excuse to enjoy a meal at the VFW..


It was great experience


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> It was great experience


Outreach did a great job


----------



## dok49 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am the official father as it says on my sons birth cert. here in the Philippines. Is it an absolute that he has a DNA test to be considered as my legitimate son or does the fact I have been completely involved 100% of the time since his birth 4 years ago going to count to get him his American citizenship?


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

dok49 said:


> I am the official father as it says on my sons birth cert. here in the Philippines. Is it an absolute that he has a DNA test to be considered as my legitimate son or does the fact I have been completely involved 100% of the time since his birth 4 years ago going to count to get him his American citizenship?


My daughter was born in Malaysia, to a Filipina, and my name was on the birth certificate. When I applied for a Consular Report of Birth Abroad, CRBA, the U.S. embassy did not ask for a DNA test. However, they did ask for evidence that I had lived for some years in the U.S.. They asked for old school transcripts, like from my elementary school. This was very strange, since I had been in the U.S. Air Force, and thus they should have all the evidence they require.


----------



## dok49 (Mar 9, 2014)

May I ask what year that was?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

EuroBob said:


> My daughter was born in Malaysia, to a Filipina, and my name was on the birth certificate. When I applied for a Consular Report of Birth Abroad, CRBA, the U.S. embassy did not ask for a DNA test. However, they did ask for evidence that I had lived for some years in the U.S.. They asked for old school transcripts, like from my elementary school. This was very strange, since I had been in the U.S. Air Force, and thus they should have all the evidence they require.


From what I have read and seen in person, it seems to be at the discretion of the embassy staff. A close friend of ours where we live became the father of a new baby about two years ago. He is legally married to his Filipina wife and IS the natural father of the child. We have known them years longer than the birth and know he and his wife to be the biological parents. Still, when he filed for US citizenship and Social Security benefits etc for the child the Embassy required (at his expense) a DNA test, home interview, and they even sent several workers to canvas his neighborhood asking questions about he and his family. This friend of mine is no dumb twit either. He is PHD English professor and legally retired and living here in the Philippines.
There seems to be no rhyme or reason. They just do what they want..


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

dok49 said:


> May I ask what year that was?


She was born in August 2011 and I obtained the CRBA , from the U.S. embassy in Malaysia, within a couple of months of her birth.
Yes, I can totally believe that deciding on requiring a DNA test, or not requiring a DNA test, is at the discretion of the embassy staff.

I recommend that you get the Social Security Card for your child at the same time you apply for a CRBA.
Never lose this S.S. card.


----------



## dok49 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Dna*



EuroBob said:


> She was born in August 2011 and I obtained the CRBA , from the U.S. embassy in Malaysia, within a couple of months of her birth.
> Yes, I can totally believe that deciding on requiring a DNA test, or not requiring a DNA test, is at the discretion of the embassy staff.
> 
> I recommend that you get the Social Security Card for your child at the same time you apply for a CRBA.
> Never lose this S.S. card.


Could be done based on photo appearances.


----------

